# TpLink 8901N vs 8968N ?



## shijilt (Oct 3, 2015)

*TpLink 8901N vs 8968N ?*
Which is better ?
For BSNL 1Mbps UL plan.
Nevermind WiFi, USB etc.
I wont use USB.
Need to know which will provide *stable-constant connection without drops.*
I have ordered "8968N" from Flipkart for Rs 1800, But I was a lot of posts in other forums , were people search for Broadcom based mode/routers.
TpLink 8901N is Broadcom based.
I cant buy Dlink as they have no service center here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 4, 2015)

don't think too much about this.i can tell you this,if bsnl line is good then 99% chance any model will work but if it is not then no model will help you.


----------

